# Blood Panels and prices



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm looking for info about blood panels. I've never done any on the brats before, so I don't really know a thing about them. What does a full panel measure, (I know kidney/liver values are some of the things)? Are there different kinds of blood panels? Like a basic one that covers only the important stuff?
Also what would be considered a regular price, or what most of you pay for yearly blood panels? One place said $180 each for a full panel (so I declined), it seemed like quite a lot, too much especially for 3 dogs, but I'm unsure.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I get mine from Hemopet. I'm not sure what the regular price is, because I'm able to get reduced prices through the local vet school's biannual health clinic. The main benefit of using Hemopet is that a vet interprets the results for you (and the vet is Jean Dodds, so you know she's down with raw). I wouldn't say you get a lot of one on one attention, but she flags any issues.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Interested to read people's comments. I wanting to get the boys in for some blood work in the new year just to check up and make sure all systems are go but I honestly don't know much about it. And with the vet clinic here they'll gouge you any way they can if you don't watch and pay attention.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I just looked back through Jackson's files... hmmm... well he had his yearly exam a few weeks ago and it said his CBC (Complete Blood Panel) was included... it was $58 for the annual comprehensive physical, $38 for giardia/parasite and $59 for the heartworm/lyme/ehrlichia test and $52 for junior wellness profile, whatever that means.

Typically, I take him to the spay now clinic for things like that... last time we got the lyme/heartworm test, it was at a local clinic and MUCH cheaper. When it comes to little tests and things like that, that's where I take him. But sometimes we have to go to the regular vet for other things and end up just getting them done there. 

Edit - OK just looked and it was $58 for a CBC at one of our visits. I think annual bloodwork is always a good idea.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok...general prices for blood work:

9-12 blood chemistry values and possibly a PCV (packed cell volume) will usually run $30-50. Very basic, or usually a pre-operative panel. Usually these tests are done in house on more basic lab equipment...this doesn't mean its not accurate though. 

15-25 blood chemistry values (liver/kidney/pancreas/muscle/bone) + CBC (complete blood count) will usually run $70-120. Adult comprehensive panels, etc. 

25+ blood chemistry values + CBC + Thyroid will usually run $140-200. Senior comprehensive panels, etc. 

For just annual exam purposes I would recommend doing at least an adult comprehensive panel PLUS a urinalysis. Checking urine concentration/makeup is important because it can tell you a lot about certain blood values. MOST labs out there will have "packages" they will sell like an adult comp package that includes a 20ish blood chem values, CBC and UA for less than all three tests separate. This is what I have always done on my girls annually. Definitely ask your vets about these deals. 

Any animals over the age of 6 for large/giant breeds OR 8/9 for smaller breeds should do a senior comp package at least annually...especially if on any medications regularly. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for that answer Natalie, I'm printing that out and putting it in my pets folder, it answers a few lingering questions I've been pondering about. 

Last time I got Mollie the 15-25 blood values test, it was $124.00.
I am going to do this panel on both Mollie (5) and Windy the cat (3) every year now.

I have one other question I've been wondering about though. 
If Mol is lacking in some vital vitamin, like for instance, if I'm not giving her enough liver, will a blood test highlight that?

I really don't want to ask my vet these types of questions as it will just lead to me getting a right telling off and lectures on the perils of raw.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If bloodwork looks good all around it means her major organ systems are functioning well. If they're not getting enough or the right nutrition, then they wouldn't work well. 

Will it pinpoint what is missing or lacking? Not necessarily. It depends on the value that is above or below the normal range. One thing that you must take into consideration is that the normal ranges are based completely on kibble fed dogs. There are some values that are just naturally off a bit with raw fed dogs. PCV or the hematocrit values can be much higher with raw fed dogs. BUN is typically higher as well, same for BUN/creatinine ratio. These are kidney values which will be lower with dogs fed a low protein diet (the average reference range is based on these kinds of diets). Since raw diets are all nearly exclusively protein, these values will just be naturally higher as well. BUT it's a good idea to check urine at the same time because if the BUN values are slightly elevated it can mean mild kidney disease....BUT only if the urine is NOT well concentrated. Almost all of my dogs have had slightly elevated BUN values but highly concentrated urine. Which means their kidneys are working well!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for explaining Natalie. Yes, now you explain why, I will be getting an urinalysis done on each of them at the same time as their blood tests. 
Last time our vet mentioned it was very unusual to have people ask for panels to be done on a healthy dog, but when I explained why (using your advice) he did say he wished more people were proactive in their animals health care. 

I don't know if I've mentioned it before, but I copy and paste a lot of the advice and information you write and keep it in the pets health folder for future ref. Honestly, thank you SO MUCH, I know I'm not alone when I think you are a sweetheart for being so willing to take the time and effort to share your knowledge the way you do.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Thanks so much for explaining Natalie. Yes, now you explain why, I will be getting an urinalysis done on each of them at the same time as their blood tests.
> Last time our vet mentioned it was very unusual to have people ask for panels to be done on a healthy dog, but when I explained why (using your advice) he did say he wished more people were proactive in their animals health care.
> 
> I don't know if I've mentioned it before, but I copy and paste a lot of the advice and information you write and keep it in the pets health folder for future ref. Honestly, thank you SO MUCH, I know I'm not alone when I think you are a sweetheart for being so willing to take the time and effort to share your knowledge the way you do.


Well, I'm honored that you print and keep a lot that I write!!! You just made my day :thumb:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot :biggrin: 
I suppose if they give me a choice I will go with the adult panels then, glad to know the full one at $180 isn't completely overpriced, but I will try to find a place that charges less than that.
I just spent a lot on Popi for what seemed to be a back injury, so I just can't do it at the moment.


----------

